# Chris Weidman Training with Uriah Hall to Prepare for Anderson Silva



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Hall has been impressing the TUF 17 viewers all season long with incredible KOs. It seems fans aren't the only ones who've taken not as the next Middleweight contender plans to bring him in as a sparring partner for his title fight.
> 
>  SHARE (27)  TWEET (22) 82 COMMENTS
> After months of campaigning, UFC Middleweight Chris Weidman was granted his wish in becoming the next to challenge for Anderson Silva's belt. Weidman first entered the top of the division with a lackluster decision over Demian Maia at UFC On Fox 2 and cemented himself as a potential contender by completely dominating Mark Munoz at UFC On Fuel TV 4.
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/4/5...man-bring-uriah-hall-train-anderson-silva-mma


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael and GSP's wrestling. Uriah's striking. 

Anderson's downfall is upon us


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I bet once Weidman beats him Dana will give the instant rematch to Silva, unless he wants to go to LHW


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Weidman already said he'd give the rematch to Andy at MSG.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh that's true, I completely forgot lol.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> I bet once Weidman beats him Dana will give the instant rematch to Silva, unless he wants to go to LHW


Lol.

Anderson moving up to 205? He's terrified of Bones.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Lol.
> 
> Anderson moving up to 205? He's terrified of Bones.
> 
> ...


If you say so boss


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Andy is probably the guy that better keeps his calm while in the octogon.
I can't imagine him having such a calm if he were the kind of person to feel terror about fighting other dude...


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

> It has to be the same strategy.


oh my god, Weidman is in trouble


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Too funny. Uriah Hall is so ridiculously overrated it isn't funny. He has thrashed some TUF bums and been on a commercial and the casual fan thinks he is some phenom.

:laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Too funny. Uriah Hall is so ridiculously overrated it isn't funny. He has thrashed some TUF bums and been on a commercial and the casual fan thinks he is some phenom.
> 
> :laugh:


He's not overrated. He's an exciting prospect and one of the best competitors to ever be showcased on TUF. And no one sees him as anything more - go read through that 'Chael dubs Hall a contender' thread if you need proof of this. 

People like you are a problem. You frequently dismiss fighters, but you're the first to defend Anderson Silva's legacy. This despite Chael's being overrated, Weidman's being overrated, Okami's being overrated, and so forth. And here you are dismissing a guy who could well find his rhythm in the UFC before he's even entered the organization. 

What's so bad about people being excited about Hall? No one is claiming that he's knocking at Anderson's door, but it's apparent to anyone with a set of eyes that he does have impressive striking and is fun to watch. Crapping all over someone because he's been mentioned in the same thread as Anderson Silva... great attitude. You must be a fun guy to watch fights with.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Funny that this vicious striker got dropped and finished by Weidman in his 3rd ever fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Funny that this vicious striker got dropped and finished by Weidman in his 3rd ever fight.


Hilarious. Fighters can tighten their games over the span of three years, and I don't know why people act as though Weidman is some scrub. Even if does lose to Anderson, that won't make him a bum. 

Hall has looked like a vicious striker on TUF. But that doesn't mean anyone is saying he's ready to take on Anderson. I don't know why people are getting that impression. Weidman probably likes some of the techniques he's seen from Hall on the show and wants to learn a few... big deal.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Hilarious. Fighters can tighten their games over the span of three years, and I don't know why people act as though Weidman is some scrub. Even if does lose to Anderson, that won't make him a bum.
> 
> Hall has looked like a vicious striker on TUF. But that doesn't mean anyone is saying he's ready to take on Anderson. I don't know why people are getting that impression. Weidman probably likes some of the techniques he's seen from Hall on the show and wants to learn a few... big deal.


I meant it as a compliment to Weidman who I think is a prodigy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

My apologies. Freaking Jonny has got me on edge, lol.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What are the odds on Weidmann pulling out because Hall knocks him out in training 3 day before the event?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He's not overrated. He's an exciting prospect and one of the best competitors to ever be showcased on TUF. And no one sees him as anything more - go read through that 'Chael dubs Hall a contender' thread if you need proof of this.
> 
> People like you are a problem. You frequently dismiss fighters, but you're the first to defend Anderson Silva's legacy. This despite Chael's being overrated, Weidman's being overrated, Okami's being overrated, and so forth. And here you are dismissing a guy who could well find his rhythm in the UFC before he's even entered the organization.
> 
> What's so bad about people being excited about Hall? No one is claiming that he's knocking at Anderson's door, but it's apparent to anyone with a set of eyes that he does have impressive striking and is fun to watch. Crapping all over someone because he's been mentioned in the same thread as Anderson Silva... great attitude. You must be a fun guy to watch fights with.


Oh god, settle down. You are going on and on because I said Hall is overrated by the casual fan. You act like I wrote a book about it.

:laugh:



Canadian Psycho said:


> My apologies. Freaking Jonny has got me on edge, lol.


I certainly do have you on the edge without even trying. And it is hilarious.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

:angry05:

lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not sure how that's going to help him. Hall is absolutely nothing like Silva.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Not sure how that's going to help him. Hall is absolutely nothing like Silva.


This, Hall is a dangerous striker but no where near the style of Silva.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Hall is a good fighter but Weidman's logic is ridiculous... The best guy to mimic Silva is a guy I toyed and then knocked out when we fought??? Ok dude.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Not sure how that's going to help him. Hall is absolutely nothing like Silva.


What's similar is the distance awareness and unpredictable strikes.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Wait, what did I miss here, Weidman thinks he already won the fight against Anderson?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rabakill said:


> Wait, what did I miss here, Weidman thinks he already won the fight against Anderson?


Should he not?

Do people really believe Anderson's gonna do something when Weidman puts him on his back? Anderson was mounted by Lutter! Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Should he not?
> 
> Do people really believe Anderson's gonna do something when Weidman puts him on his back? Anderson was mounted by Lutter! Lol
> 
> ...


That was over 200 years ago.


Weidman has the best chance of anyone in history though IMO. He's incredible in scrambles, he great submissions in MMA and his striking looked incredible vs. Munoz.

He looks a lot like a mini Cain.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> That was over 200 years ago.
> 
> 
> Weidman has the best chance of anyone in history though IMO. He's incredible in scrambles, he great submissions in MMA and his striking looked incredible vs. Munoz.
> ...


It might have been but Anderson is helpless off his back, outside of his last second Hail Mary triangle on Chael which was basically a fluke he had nothing for him. Then in the second fight Chael easily controls him until Anderson starts cheating.

All Weidman needs is five takedowns and considering how badly he embarrassed the guy that taught Anderson how to wrestle it doesn't seem like he'll have too much trouble getting them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

People that have endless confidence in Weidman have nothing to lose.

They can spout off on here for months while we wait. If he wins they get to play the told you so game and make it a big deal for months more. If Weidman gets flattened like Chael Sonnen they just won't speak of it and act like they were kidding or something. Or quickly change the subject and say Anderson is a pansy because he didn't fight Bones yet.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It might have been but Anderson is helpless off his back, outside of his last second Hail Mary triangle on Chael which was basically a fluke he had nothing for him. Then in the second fight Chael easily controls him until Anderson starts cheating.
> 
> All Weidman needs is five takedowns and considering how badly he embarrassed the guy that taught Anderson how to wrestle it doesn't seem like he'll have too much trouble getting them.
> 
> ...



I agree. It's impossible to think that Weidman doesn't get at least one take-down per round.

I think this fight will take place on the mat. My only concern for Weidman is, he loves to be aggressive and go for subs. He might get reversed and choked out himself.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I truly feel like if Anderson wants, he can make it a lot harder for Weidman to get a TD. 

TDD isn't always 1 man vs. 1 man in a close clinch type setting. If Anderson plays the MAchida game for a bit, it will be hard for Chris to find that range for a shot. And it will give Anderson enough time to find his range/riddum.

Anderson is certainly better off now than he was a couple years ago. Can't hurt to train for a Chael Sonnen type matchup twice. Anderson is one of the only fighters who seems to improve at such an age.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Decent move by Weidman, but Hall cannot get him prepared for Anderson. Yeah, Hall has some flashy strikes with power. But..., that's not the dangerous part of Silva's striking game. It's his movement, timing and accuracy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> People that have endless confidence in Weidman have nothing to lose.
> 
> They can spout off on here for months while we wait. If he wins they get to play the told you so game and make it a big deal for months more. If Weidman gets flattened like Chael Sonnen they just won't speak of it and act like they were kidding or something. Or quickly change the subject and say Anderson is a pansy because he didn't fight Bones yet.


Not to turn this into a Sonnen vs. Silva thread, but Chael won 5 rounds against Anderson. Technically, he's the uncrowned middleweight champion.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

duckyou666 said:


> Decent move by Weidman, but Hall cannot get him prepared for Anderson. Yeah, Hall has some flashy strikes with power. But..., that's not the dangerous part of Silva's striking game. It's his movement, timing and accuracy.


His movement, timing and accuracy might matter if this fight was gonna be contested on the feet.

Too bad he's got nothing for the takedowns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Remember when Travis Lutter took Anderson down with ease and almost finished him with ground and pound? 

Yeah... Weidman's got 'no chance'.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

This is just like every GSP fight where the challenger's fans come out proclaiming it'll be an easy victory for their guy, excuse me if I hold my congratulations for Weidman until after he beats the best fighter that ever lived (not that I'm not excited for the fight)


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rabakill said:


> This is just like every GSP fight where the challenger's fans come out proclaiming it'll be an easy victory for their guy, excuse me if I hold my congratulations for Weidman until after he beats the best fighter that ever lived (not that I'm not excited for the fight)


I'm afraid you're confused.

No one gave Diaz, Hardy, Shields, or Condit(except me) a shot against GSP.

GSP also doesn't have a glaring weakness in his game that can be exploited like Anderson does.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Plenty of people were saying those guys stood a good chance, especially Shields. Just because you didn't doesn't mean you're representative of the entire population. 

That glaring weakness really was his downfall against Lutter... oh wait there was Hendo that got him down... and then lost, or when Chael got him down and didn't even come close to finishing him. You say glaring weakness, I say point me to the wrestler that's beaten Anderson by exploiting his weakness.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Remember when Travis Lutter took Anderson down with ease and almost finished him with ground and pound?
> 
> Yeah... Weidman's got 'no chance'.


You are on tilt. Posters like yourself are an odd bunch. You seem to get so worked up that you start to make things up as you post. 

No you didn't say anyone said it. But who here said it...or even said half as much as "Weidman has no chance". You can't find a single post anything like that in 4 pages of this. Yet you want to play that card as if that has been the theme of the thread. 

It is weird when posters need to make things up and then get defensive about a total fiction situation they imagined in their head.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I just have to say that I believe Weidman has a chance but not because he's a wrestler. It's about bjj. Anderson has never lost due to wrestling but he has been submitted before and Weidman has some very impressive credentials in that area. 

That being said it's damned hard to bet against Anderson at this point. He hasn't lost in years and barring the first Chael fight has been extremely dominant against the best they could throw at him. 

My thought is that while Weidman has a nice style match up against Silva he is not as proven in the sport as the champion. He hasn't faced the same level of competition. Anderson has proven time and time again that you can not bet against him. I have to back Silva.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've always said, at 185 he most likely has the best chance of beating Anderson.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are on tilt. Posters like yourself are an odd bunch. You seem to get so worked up that you start to make things up as you post.
> 
> No you didn't say anyone said it. But who here said it...or even said half as much as "Weidman has no chance". You can't find a single post anything like that in 4 pages of this. Yet you want to play that card as if that has been the theme of the thread.
> 
> It is weird when posters need to make things up and then get defensive about a total fiction situation they imagined in their head.


Can you still not tell when I'm trolling you? Jonny... we've got some serious relationship building to do. I thought we'd gotten over this hump. 

That said... I've seen you say more than once that Weidman has a snowball's chance in hell of winning this fight. Don't deny it you rascal.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

oh my god... the condescension, it's unbearable


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rabakill said:


> oh my god... the condescension, it's unbearable


Oh, yay... another drama queen :sarcastic09:


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I just have to say that I believe Weidman has a chance but not because he's a wrestler. It's about bjj. Anderson has never lost due to wrestling but he has been submitted before and Weidman has some very impressive credentials in that area.


You realize Anderson got submitted nearly a *DECADE AGO*??? He's a more mature fighter now... and he was dominating that fight until that surprise of a submission move.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Oh, yay... another drama queen :sarcastic09:


the fact that you are a premium member doesn't mean you get to act like you own the place. You make this a place people don't want to come to


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Crester said:


> You realize Anderson got submitted nearly a *DECADE AGO*??? He's a more mature fighter now... and he was dominating that fight until that surprise of a submission move.


no he wasn't he was losing to chonan watch the damn fight before you say something stupid.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think you misinterpreted what he said


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

there's no way I could of, he said anderson was dominating chonan before getting flying heel hook when in reality chonan was winning the whole time


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Anderson took a dive against Chonan.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> there's no way I could of, he said anderson was dominating chonan before getting flying heel hook when in reality chonan was winning the whole time



I hope you're kidding...




El Bresko said:


> Anderson took a dive against Chonan.


I've been saying that forever, but I always get slammed for it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I hope you're kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not watch the fight chonan was clearly winning, not by a big margin but he was winning he would have had the decision, I have the fight on my computer


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Did you not watch the fight chonan was clearly winning, not by a big margin but he was winning he would have had the decision, I have the fight on my computer


I don't know what kind of weird ass scoring you use but chonan went backwards the whole time couldn't get off anything offensively and was getting peppered the whole fight. But that's just me. Takase is a different story, chonan though was all Anderson.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Anderson outboxes him, takes his back for 2 mins, then gets reversed and is in guard for a minute or so til they get stood up. Anderson outboxes again and then takes Ryo down into guard. Anderson continues to outbox him in a boring fight.

Never at any point during that fight do I see Anderson losing until he taps to a submission that isn't even tight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I haven't watched it in a while but im sure it went differently to what you guys have said ill rewatch it tonight unless im thinking of daiju takese


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

just watch this. Barnett (atleast it sounds like him) describes the fight:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Did you not watch the fight chonan was clearly winning, not by a big margin but he was winning he would have had the decision, I have the fight on my computer


sorry man, you are ill informed. It wasn't really even close, great fight, awsome sub but your interpretation is way off. Some fights are close and discussion is intriguing but the fight wasn't close at all


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I haven't watched it in a while but im sure it went differently to what you guys have said ill rewatch it tonight unless im thinking of daiju takese


It sounds to me like you're thinking of takase. Anderson got controlled and gnpd the whole fight before he was subbed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it must be takese im thinking of then, I thought chonan was the one who ground and pounded anderson


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS... you never cease to amaze me with your posts... :confused03:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> it must be takese im thinking of then, I thought chonan was the one who ground and pounded anderson


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Crester said:


> UFC_OWNS... you never cease to amaze me with your posts... :confused03:


crester no one has ever liked you not even your parents


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Crester said:


> You realize Anderson got submitted nearly a *DECADE AGO*??? He's a more mature fighter now... and he was dominating that fight until that surprise of a submission move.


I know very well when and how he has been submitted. I have watched all of Anderson's fights multiple times. What I was saying with my original post was that he has lost to superior bjj but he has never lost due to wrestling.

Also note in that post that I said that it only makes Weidman an interesting match up. I still believe Anderson will win. 

Owns - You are thinking of Takase. Silva was clearly beating Chonan before the flying heel hook.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rabakill said:


> the fact that you are a premium member doesn't mean you get to act like you own the place. You make this a place people don't want to come to


No, no... I make this a place you don't want to come to. Because you're a drama queen. 

Jonny's a big boy, and I'm sure if he's bothered by my post, he'll let me know.

But back on topic. If you're bothered by my posts, there's an ignore feature that's easy to use.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh btw weidman by KO (elbow) heh


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Can you still not tell when I'm trolling you? Jonny... we've got some serious relationship building to do. I thought we'd gotten over this hump.
> 
> That said... I've seen you say more than once that Weidman has a snowball's chance in hell of winning this fight. Don't deny it you rascal.


Hendricks perhaps has the best chance at WW to beat GSP...that said I would pick GSP winning a comfortable dec. 

Machida or Gustaf have the best chance vs. Jones? I would still pick Jones easy. 

Weidman has the best chance at 185 in my eyes. Doesn't mean I am not picking Anderson inside the first 2 rounds...

Weidman has a solid chance compared to others. He is a skilled fighter. No one here is denying that nor hinted that he wasn't.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rabakill said:


> Plenty of people were saying those guys stood a good chance, especially Shields. Just because you didn't doesn't mean you're representative of the entire population.
> 
> That glaring weakness really was his downfall against Lutter... oh wait there was Hendo that got him down... and then lost, or when Chael got him down and didn't even come close to finishing him. You say glaring weakness, I say point me to the wrestler that's beaten Anderson by exploiting his weakness.


Lol are you really gonna act like Chael didn't dominate him for the entire fight except the last ten seconds? Chael didn't need to finish him, if he had played it safe he would have rode out the last two minutes and beat Anderson by decision.

Chael might not have won but don't kid yourself, he made Anderson look very, very human. Now you have Weidman is better in every aspect than Chael, I just don't see how Anderson can win this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

He should be training DBL takedowns with chale and g&p with someone like Coleman. think of someone with chael's wrestling skills and enough power to end it on the ground. They would dismantel silva.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

to be honest, Coleman's GNP was only really effective when he could use headbutts.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> He should be training DBL takedowns with chale and g&p with someone like Coleman. think of someone with chael's wrestling skills and enough power to end it on the ground. They would dismantel silva.


You are talking about Weidman. Not only does he have a lot of ground and pound power but he has a great submission game. His wrestling is likely better than Chael's as well, he's so aware during scrambles. I know it's sloppy MMAmath but Chael was defeated in pure wrestling by Munoz and Weidman made Munoz look like an amateur.



hellholming said:


> to be honest, Coleman's GNP was only really effective when he could use headbutts.


Definitely, Coleman even admitted that. Fedor became the real ground and pound king once actual rules were implace. To do this day few if any can ground and pound in guard like him.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Remember when Travis Lutter took Anderson down with ease and almost finished him with ground and pound?
> 
> Yeah... Weidman's got 'no chance'.


remember when silva had surgery on his knees 11 weeks before the lutter fight?

remember when silva subbed a black belt who also happens to be a more accomplished jujutsuka than weidman?


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

GO Weidman!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I love this idea that Chris is better then Chael in all areas... therefore he's *bound* to beat Silva.

Trolls were never any good at math.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chael might not have won but don't kid yourself, he made Anderson look very, very human. Now you have Weidman is better in every aspect than Chael, I just don't see how Anderson can win this.


Let's be honest. You'd say this no matter who Anderson is fighting. Your hate of the man completely and utterly blinds you.


----------

